# Blank DVD-R media



## RWebb71980 (Sep 14, 2002)

Hey,

I just bought a Sony DVD-+RW drive and was wondering if any of you have had good or bad experiences with generic DVD-R media.

I have found 100 unbranded DVD-R media in a spindle for $150, which is a much better buy that CompUSA. However, I am aprehensive about buying unbranded media. I had a friend who bought 100 for $100 a few months ago, and made at least 4 coasters for every good DVD. Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Rob

____________
1 721
2 508
1 501
2 301
E* since June 01


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I've never tried the generics... check ebay for name brand deals from TDK, those work well.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

unbranded DVD-R or +R can be widely varied in quality and a total waste of money. The manufacturing process can vary and makes a big difference in quality.

But you may be able to differnetiate one spindle of generics from another.

Check out http://www.dvdrhelp.com/ they will probably be able to lead you to the better generics and help you differentiate.

I'm paying about $2.50 per disc on a branded TDK 15 DVD spindle but the success rate is much much better than generics. TDK manufactured generics would be best but it is hard to find those without seeing them in person.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I buy the cheapest DVD disks I can at Fry's Electronics. Never had a problem. I've had more problem with TDK than these Taiwan specials.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

I bought some Apple media the other day at Amazon. 5 for $14.99, expensive but I know the quality is good.

I've heard that http://www.rima.com/ is a good place to get DVD media.
DVD media here.
http://www.rima.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=R&Category_Code=GU


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

How do you know they aren't made by the same company as my Taiwan specials? You can't, that is why I wouldn't let price dictate whether they work or not. If TDK works, use it, but don't eliminate cheaper brands just because they are cheaper.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *How do you know they aren't made by the same company as my Taiwan specials? You can't, that is why I wouldn't let price dictate whether they work or not. If TDK works, use it, but don't eliminate cheaper brands just because they are cheaper. *


Goto dvdrtalk.com and you'll see post after post of those who have been bitten by the non-name brands. The problem with the no name brands is that even if you buy from the same vendor you can end up with a different manufacturer each time (as they just list generic 100 spindle), and that is where the problem is, you never know what you are getting. At least with a name brand you have a better chance of getting the same quality the next time.

And DVDs are a much different animal than CDs, as not every DVD player will play every DVD blank and finding the right match of brand to play in your DVD players is important.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *How do you know they aren't made by the same company as my Taiwan specials? You can't, that is why I wouldn't let price dictate whether they work or not. If TDK works, use it, but don't eliminate cheaper brands just because they are cheaper. *


No you can...There is a tool you can download called DVDInfo or ADVDInfo, every manufacturer will brand their name into the header of the blank DVD. This is Datasafe spindle, but is actually a generic created by TDK (2x) The only problem is that you have to open the package and put the media in the dvd drive to get this far and not every spindle by these guys are from TDK, you could end up with a different manufacturer next time.

Complete Media Code (DVDInfo/ADVDInfo):
00 42 00 00 01 40 C1 FD 9E D8 50 00 02 98 0C 13 [email protected] 
76 78 80 00 03 54 44 4B 47 30 32 00 04 30 30 30 VX...*TDKG02*..000 
30 30 30 00 05 88 80 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 000.............


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> *
> 
> Goto dvdrtalk.com and you'll see post after post of those who have been bitten by the non-name brands. The problem with the no name brands is that even if you buy from the same vendor you can end up with a different manufacturer each time (as they just list generic 100 spindle), and that is where the problem is, you never know what you are getting. At least with a name brand you have a better chance of getting the same quality the next time.
> ...


I disagree. I've never had one of my cheap less than $1 DVDs ever fail. Going to a forum proves nothing since people get so emotional over this kind of stuff.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> *
> 
> No you can...There is a tool you can download called DVDInfo or ADVDInfo, every manufacturer will brand their name into the header of the blank DVD. This is Datasafe, but is actually a generic created by TDK (2x) The only problem is that you have to open the package and put the media in the dvd drive to get this far and not every spindle by these guys are from TDK, you could end up with a different manufacturer next time.
> ...


Right but as you said you can't tell until you buy it. My point is that the cheap brands could be the same at a TDK and an Apple could be a Sony for one and a Maxell for the other.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *
> 
> Right but as you said you can't tell until you buy it. My point is that the cheap brands could be the same at a TDK and an Apple could be a Sony for one and a Maxell for the other. *


But the cheap brands can be the real junk like KHypermedia, chances are the Apple will not be the junk. I agree that if you find a generic brand that works for you, go for it, but your next purchase is always a gamble, where the Apple next purchase is a gamble but chances are not junk.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *
> 
> I disagree. I've never had one of my cheap less than $1 DVDs ever fail. Going to a forum proves nothing since people get so emotional over this kind of stuff. *


Sorry, but I'd rather listen to 100 peoples at DVDRHELP than your opinion as your opinion can be just as emotional as theirs.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

Another thing to consider is different drives will handle different media differently (depending on firmware version of drive). 

If RWEBB just bought a Sony DVD-+RW (specific about model # is important) he might want to see at DVDrHELP.com to see which media has been polled successful consistantly with that drive and go with the media (generic or branded) and works with the DVD Player).


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> *
> 
> But the cheap brands can be the real junk like KHypermedia, chances are the Apple will not be the junk. I agree that if you find a generic brand that works for you, go for it, but your next purchase is always a gamble, where the Apple next purchase is a gamble but chances are not junk. *


I disagree and think you are wasting your money.


----------



## hojni (Feb 6, 2003)

Last year, I used CompUSA generics without a problem. When I got my CD/DVD printer last fall, I switched to Verbatim inkjet printable DVD-R's. More recently, I started using Pioneer 4x printable DVD-Rs (50 for $178 at tapeandmedia.com) because you can print all the way to the center hole. I can't recall ever having a coaster in either by Panny DMR-E20, Panny DMR-HS2, Pioneer A03, or the Pioneer A05.

However, I recently dug up some of my left-over CompUSA DVD-R's and got 4 out of 5 coasters on both the HS2 and the A05. I'm not sure if I coincidently hit a new lot or if something happened to the dye layer over the last 6 months, but I threw out the remaining 20.

I too have seen too many problems on the various DVD boards talking about this or that generic media problem. I even tried some Meritline generics and, in the same order, received two completely different batches of disks. I am sticking with namebrands from now on.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> *
> 
> Sorry, but I'd rather listen to 100 peoples at DVDRHELP than your opinion as your opinion can be just as emotional as theirs. *


This is all I have to say to that.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Nice DVD.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

James, You know I have no counter when you play "The Bellybutton card"


----------



## RWebb71980 (Sep 14, 2002)

Thanks for all the help. I am not really sure what to do now, but at least I have some more information!!

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Try a Disk, but be aware that there seems to be a work in progress, here. You might try Promaster at your local camera store in both + and - at around $3 with standard jewel case


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *
> This is all I have to say to that. *


DVD got BACK!!! Ran out of Charlize...JLo now has been drafted...


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Where James's girl with the bouncing headlights?


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I think I lost her. I'll look tonight and see what I can do.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

Most Apple dvd's are made in Japan, with a few that have showed up being made in Singapore. Verbatim/Mitsubishi Chemical is the norm though.

James, what are you burning your DVD's with and what are you using to play them? Some players don't play the generic or cheaper media very well. My pioneer player (standalone) plays just about anything, but my apex can be a little media picky sometimes.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

I'm using a HP DVD 300i internal DVD Drive and use Dazzle DVD to write the discs. I also use my wifes iMac with the SuperDrive and iDVD. I have a sony DVD that won't play and recordable media and a pioneer that has no issues.


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by James_F _
> *Dazzle DVD to write the discs. *


What are you using for a capture device? I have the Dazzle Hollywood. I also use Dazzle DVD (I upgraded from SE to the Retail) to author but heard that it is limited on what devices it will capture with. And heard if I switced away from the Hollywood I might not be able to use it for capture (but could use some other SW to capture and still use it to author)


----------



## The Tophinator (May 13, 2002)

I have had great success using generic blank DVD-R disks purchased from pcclub.com. They run about $0.80 each when purchased in a 50 spindle ($38.00). I am using a Pioneer A-105(CenDyne) recorder. I had a few coasters at first but it was do to a bad drive that died after a few days of use. I have had 100% success since replacing the drive (about 20 DVD's so far). I am using MyDVD 4.0 and DVD X-Copy to burn my disks.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by gcutler _
> *
> 
> What are you using for a capture device? I have the Dazzle Hollywood. I also use Dazzle DVD (I upgraded from SE to the Retail) to author but heard that it is limited on what devices it will capture with. And heard if I switced away from the Hollywood I might not be able to use it for capture (but could use some other SW to capture and still use it to author) *


I have a All in wonder Radeon 8500. I also use my firewire when I can....


----------

